# A bar of soap in a sock



## MrsaDeath (Feb 19, 2011)

The National Socialist Movement (NSM), has announced that they will hold their *National Conference in New Jersey on April 15-16*, and a permit has been secured by the NSM to rally in the New Jersey Statehouse inTrenton, NJ on *April 16, 2011*. The National Socialist Movement is represented in the state by Jason Hiecke (pictured) reportedly of Southampton, NJ. Hiecke has organized flyer distributions for the NSM in the state, but has not organized a major rally until now. According to sources, he expects 125 of his fellow Nazis to join him at the Statehouse that Saturday (possibly the number expected at the conference), including NSM Commander and convicted felon Jeff Schoep of Detroit, MI.

The NSM is one of the few neo-Nazi organizations that still hold public rallies. Recognizing the futility of such events, in recent years other white supremacist groups have chosen to work more closely with mainstream conservative groups like the Tea Parties. They also avoid white supremacist symbols such as the swastika, something the NSM displays regularly. The NSM is also known for attracting some of the more criminal elements in the white supremacist scene. Their Indiana state leader John Snyder, a convicted sex offender has been profiled on America's Most Wanted. Mariusz Wdziekonksi, a Polish National living in Chicago and a NSM leader, is serving time in prison after vandalizing a Jewish cemetery in Skokie, IL. A white supremacist in Maine named James Cummings was in the process of building a dirty bomb when he was killed by his wife whom he abused. An application for membership in the NSM filled out by Cummingswas also found in the residence. Even Jeff Scheop is a convicted felon, having served time for burgurlary. 

There are several associates of the NSM known in New Jersey, among them former university professor Jacques Pluss. In November 2009, Pluss communicated a threat on the One People's Project's voice mail after antifa mounted opposition to the meetings in New Jersey and New York City by UK Holocaust denier David Irving [audio]. According to Hub City Anti-Racist Action, Pluss is part of a crypto fascist group that gives legal aid to nazi war criminals.

At this time, there has not been any official call by any organizations to oppose the NSM, but as things develop, we will have updates here. Hub City Anti-Racist Action has more information on neo-Nazis and other hatemongers in New Jersey here.


www.onepeoplesproject.com


----------



## corgi slayer (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank goodness they always have a wall of cops to protect their beautiful heads.


----------



## chelzee (Mar 11, 2011)

...and no train hopper is a felon or a sex offender?
get off your high horse, and be careful where you throw your rocks;
you might hit somebody who'd give you a 100 dollar kickdown.
[since most of us don't have houses, let alone glass ones]


----------



## MrsaDeath (Mar 12, 2011)

you dont get punk points for discrediting a call on an online forum...


----------



## MrsaDeath (Mar 16, 2011)

View attachment 22984


come on, come on, antifa hooligans!!


----------

